# Help with chute control rod/Toro Power Clear 60v



## dancurry (Dec 4, 2021)

Like an idiot, I installed the chute control rod with the handle pointed down instead of up. Mechanically, it works just fine but I'd like to remove it and re-install it correctly. Can't figure out how to remove. Anybody have any idea how? Nothing on Toro website is helpful and I can't find any easy way to access.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm not positive but I 'think' they just snap down into place into the chute housing. If thats correct, a sharp yank should release it so you can pull it up and out and 180 the handle.
Hope that helps, we'd like to see you come back and feed us your review of that 60V once you put some time on it.


----------



## dancurry (Dec 4, 2021)

I was originally thinking a sharp push might dislodge it, but I'm not sure exactly how the gearing is attached. I have an email into Toro. I may try both pulling and pushing sharply. Don't want to break, however. Will definitely give my thoughts on the machine once it snows here. Looks like the wait might not be too long.


----------



## CANbike (Dec 6, 2021)

I have the Power Clear 60v.

Rotate the handle so that the chute is pointed straight ahead. The chute-control rod should pull out easily. Reinstall the chute-control rod into the guide and push it down until it snaps into place.


----------



## dancurry (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks @CANbike. That did the trick! I really appreciate it.


----------



## dancurry (Dec 4, 2021)

You were much more helpful than Toro support:



Thank you for contacting the Toro Company. We are happy to assist you with assembling your snow blower. To reinstall the chute control rod you may pull the rod out and reinstalling the chute control rod in the right position.


Regards,

Toro Consumer Service


----------



## CANbike (Dec 6, 2021)

dancurry said:


> Thanks @CANbike. That did the trick! I really appreciate it.


That's great! I look forward to your thoughts on the 60V, and may add some of my own thoughts for comparison.


----------

